# Nude on the couch. Where to go from here?



## Tom Stoke (May 30, 2017)

A while back I began the largest canvas id attempted in my 2 years of painting. 220x180cm to be a nude on the sofa in my studio in oils. Id love to hear your opinions on the progress so far and what you would change/keep the same.

**note:in no way was I ever attempting a realistic painting, my aim was to capture just an essence of reality.**

I get the initial lines and composition done in roughly an hour whilst the model sat. I used charcoal and a damp brush to block in big areas. It's the first time, I believe, that I had to walk and draw a line at the same time, if you haven't tried it, I recommend. *(Picture 1)*

After working a little every day for a week or two, I left the studio Budapest to Sweden, alas the painting went into hibernation at this stage. Id worked the skin tones with a palette knife that was far too small considering the size of the canvas, the think paint does create a great texture though, some-what furry. *(picture 2)*

I painted a few pieces before I eventually returned to the large nude. This painting*, of another nude, I made in particular, had a huge influence on what was to come. *see painting here > http://www.tomass.org/paintings/ < its the first one.

After sitting for 4/5 months, I pulled out the piece and dusted her off. In the meantime I also built my own frame and stretched the linen. *Picture 3*
You can probably see the change straight away and the influence of the other painting I just mentioned. I really enjoy working in this linear format, I like the ways in which you can gain and lose focus on the subject by cutting/adding more into the forms.

Anyhow, id say I'm about 80% complete and 75% happy with it some far, in some ways its what I imagined to begin with but the dominating style changed that vision fast. I still have the eyes, hair, nipple, hands and feet to "fix" and I want to lose some focus to the right of the piece. Other than that has anyone got any pointers or opinions? 

Should I introduce new colours? should I bring back some features in the background? should I gave up gesso over it and start a fresh?? let me know, I appreciate your thoughts! 

thanks in advance and peace, 
tomass


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Great Tomass!Welcome forum!:smile:


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Tom, I would have rotated the painting and instead seen it as a dynamic pose, and work from there. As of now, the composition doesn't work very well. To place the head in darkness at the left edge isn't recommendable. /Mats


----------

